

Show HN: I've open sourced Bookmarkly, a bookmarking site written in JavaScript - dangrossman
https://github.com/dangrossman/Bookmarkly

======
dangrossman
This was a weekend-ish project to learn Backbone.js, among other things.
<http://bookmarkly.com> is running on a small linode so it's a little behind
on generating screenshots after some large imports.

------
freshlog
You have your password/session salt checked into github, you might want to
remove that :)

------
donohoe
Checking out site now. First thing I've noticed is that the Chrome plugin
doesn't work. Keeps referring to localhost.

<http://localhost:3000/bookmarklet/?url=..>.

~~~
dangrossman
I thought I had changed that before posting this. I've updated it in the
Chrome directory again. Thanks for letting me know.

------
dabeeeenster
What are you using to generate the screenshots? I see a link to
<http://screenshots.bookmarkly.com/> in the code?

Edit - just seen this:

> The screenshot generating server is currently a separate repository that I
> have not yet released.

Any plans to do this? Been looking for a decent screenshot solution for a
while now...

~~~
dangrossman
I also wrote a screenshot server (in JavaScript) for the project which is
running at that subdomain. It's using Webkit for the screenshots then node-
imagemagick to crop and resize. I hope to open source that part eventually
too, but I have a bunch of things to fix still (some bugs in my worker/queue
system, and some problems with my setup of the X server), and I need to
remember all the steps I took to get it working to document it for others.

Unfortunately AFAIK all the current tools for automating webkit/khtml still
require an X server so it's not quite as easy to set up as cloning a repo and
running the code.

<http://url2png.com/> would make a good drop-in replacement in the meantime,
but it's not free.

~~~
dabeeeenster
I'd love to help out if you are able to open source it one day. I spoke to the
owner of url2png and he's a great guy, but I'd rather roll my own services for
that sort of thing!

It seems like getting a working setup with headless X is the tricky part...

~~~
sgrove
Why not use something like Sauce Labs? I built a screenshotting service on top
of them using soda (<https://github.com/learnboost/soda>) a long time ago, and
the code's bit-rotted by now, but it was quick and easy, and combined with
firefox's full-page-screenshot, you can get some awesome results.

Their entry-level plan is free, so you could easily have a "put your Sauce
Labs credentials in this file and we'll take screenshots in the background".

------
michaelkscott
The site doesn't work on IE8. The signup form sends a GET request. This is
where it redirects me to:
[http://bookmarkly.com/?email=sample@email.com&password=1...](http://bookmarkly.com/?email=sample@email.com&password=123456&username=sample&submit=create+my+account)

BTW, I don't normally use IE. I just happened to today.

~~~
dangrossman
It's been fixed, at least in IE8 mode of IE9, thanks.

------
intellection
I'd switch from Diigo, if we could save page caches.

Many others being held hostage because we can't export our page caches would
encourage you.

Screenshots is a good start.

------
markerdmann
Great project!

One bit of feedback: I wish clicking the bookmarklet would keep me on the page
I'm bookmarking instead of taking me to bookmarkly.

